# plants



## Kierantarantula (Jul 20, 2020)

I've had Ts for a year now and im now andbthey are finally big enough for a bioactive. I was just wondering what plants will be best to look for i have the enclosure set just waiting for plants. Some specific names if possible


----------



## moricollins (Jul 20, 2020)

Kierantarantula said:


> I've had Ts for a year now and im now andbthey are finally big enough for a bioactive. I was just wondering what plants will be best to look for i have the enclosure set just waiting for plants. Some specific names if possible


The topic of plants in tarantula enclosures is a fairly contentious issue with vocal arguments on both sides. 

Personally, I would recommend a lot of research. 

What species of Tarantulas are you keeping that you want to add plants to? 

There's a whole forum on plants, threads there will give you ideas on what species have been used (I have a thread on that forum showing many of my vivarium plants, but I will say, mine aren't for tarantula enclosures but are for dart frog enclosures so they get lots of humidity)

https://arachnoboards.com/forums/live-plants.82/


----------



## Smotzer (Jul 20, 2020)

Kierantarantula said:


> I've had Ts for a year now and im now andbthey are finally big enough for a bioactive. I was just wondering what plants will be best to look for i have the enclosure set just waiting for plants. Some specific names if possible


For what tarantulas? most species don’t lend them selves to true bioactive enclosures


----------



## Dorifto (Jul 20, 2020)

You need to choose the correct plants for different types of T. 

If you choose a B. hamori and you put a chamaedorea elegans, this last will die. Same goes if you have a A. geniculata and put some cactus.

Also the plants need to be strong enough to live in a broad climate, because some day you will forget to water the plants 

For tropical species I'd use:

Chamaedorea elegans
Bromeliads
Ferns: I love Hawaii Crespo
Hedera helix
Moss

For desert species:

A nice pebble ( doesn't require too much water )
Dry grass
Suculents
Soft cactus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Arachnoenthusiast (Jul 20, 2020)

Consider that you may end up with unwanted guests in your enclosure with bio active.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moricollins (Jul 20, 2020)

Arachnoenthusiast said:


> Consider that you may end up with unwanted guests in your enclosure with bio active.


Instead of "may end up with", I would say "most likely will end up with unwanted guests"

Almost all my frog tanks have mites and / or soil nematodes and / or other non-specifically introduced organisms


----------



## Kierantarantula (Jul 20, 2020)

Thankyou i should have been more specific its for more tropicle Ts in particular this one will be for my Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## Coradams (Jul 20, 2020)

I have a couple enclosures that have a single live plant as sort of an experiment BUT.....

-The enclosure is for the T, not the plant. If the plant dies, it dies. 
-Plants go into a quarantine for a month before they are put in. 
-EVERY part of the plant must be washed, including the roots as well as every single leaf.  This means discarding the dirt it was growing in.  This is because it may have treated with pesticides.  Likewise, the plant is going to have to grow without the help of fertilizers. 
-The plant is put next to the water dish so it is watered when I overflow the water dish.  That way I am not adding more water to the enclosure.  
-If the T pulls up the plant, the plant goes.  I did not claw my way to the top of the food chain to argue with an invert over a plant.  lol
-Any plant will add humidity via transpiration so not a good idea for species that like drier conditions, Also, just one plant per enclosure.  

So far the results of my experiment:  I often see my Ts hanging out under leaves of the silk plants but I never see the Ts hanging out by the real plant.  (This may be because the silk plants have larger leaves and provide a sort of hide) They don't seem stressed by the plants but they don't seem to appreciate them either.  Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dorifto (Jul 20, 2020)

Arachnoenthusiast said:


> Consider that you may end up with unwanted guests in your enclosure with bio active.


As moricollins said, you will en up with some "unwanted" guest, but usually those guest are more benefical than detrimental, since they help to improve the soil microfauna. Every soil nematodes, mites, springtails, isopods, earthworms etc, all of them in the right amount, will contribute to have a healty substrate, since they get rid of organic wastes created by the T, plants, dead guest etc and also they help to oxigenate it, something that´s necesary for the plants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jul 20, 2020)

This thread brought to mind a huge tank at the entomologist's they were babysitting. A fish tank about 6 feet long. Inside was web. Webbing. I could vaguely see the shapes of several plants but otherwise wall to wall and substrate to the top, pure web. They had no idea what T, or for that matter, anything else that could be inside.


----------



## Dorifto (Jul 20, 2020)

The Snark said:


> This thread brought to mind a huge tank at the entomologist's they were babysitting. A fish tank about 6 feet long. Inside was web. Webbing. I could vaguely see the shapes of several plants but otherwise wall to wall and substrate to the top, pure web. They had no idea what T, or for that matter, anything else that could be inside.


That reminds me a spiders movie where it was a huge tank with a GBB inside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jul 20, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> That reminds me a spiders movie where it was a huge tank with a GBB inside


What was so ... surreal and got me snerking was here is this top flight entomologist completely flummoxed by the tank and what was in it. One of his relative's hobby project, her being a biology student at the local university. His expression; 'Heck if I know what this is all about'.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KaroKoenig (Jul 21, 2020)

Totally d'accord with your entire post, except this detail:



Coradams said:


> -Any plant will add humidity via transpiration so not a good idea for species that like drier conditions


Not quite so with what is broadly called "succulent plants". They hardly evaporate any water - that's their evolutionary thing to withstand arid conditions. They also usually grow slowly, so your tank isn't full of green stuff in no time. They do, however, produce oxygen alright, which is welcome.
There's a ton of different succulents available which are not spiky, pointy or sharp-edged in any way and which need a ridiculously low amount of watering. You most likely kill them by overwatering them than the other way round.


----------



## Coradams (Jul 21, 2020)

KaroKoenig said:


> Not quite so with what is broadly called "succulent plants"


I think you are right.  Succulents do transpire but I think many do transpire less than other plants and there is something different about their process (something about at night and specialized cells maybe? - I am not sure. College was so long ago, it hurts to remember back that far. )

You also make a good point about avoiding spines and sharp edges as the T could be hurt by them. But I believe many of the arid and semi-arid succulents need at least some direct sunlight which would not be good for the T. Also, some succulents are epiphytes that need humidity and even daily misting. I was surprised to find out Christmas cacti fall in that category.  As always, research! 

Having said all that, the term succulents casts a wide net and there very well may some that are low humidity AND low light.  If anyone knows of any, please let us know!


----------

